# Cost of msata ssd?



## ariftwister (Apr 16, 2013)

What is the cost of 64gb msata ssd? What is difference between normal ssd and msata ssd?


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello? Anyone?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 17, 2013)

Wrong forum dude....For Prices check sites like primeabgb.com, theitwares.com, flipkart.com, mdcomputers.com etc


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> What is the cost of 64gb msata ssd? What is difference between normal ssd and msata ssd?



just read this :
Installing mSATA ssd guide

it's better to buy a Sata SSD IMO.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 27, 2013)

But I dont want to lose 1 tb hdd


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2013)

keep the 1TB for normal storage and use the SSD as boot drive or for a few apps which you want load quickly .. now don't tell me your mobo has only 1 or 2 sata ports


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> keep the 1TB for normal storage and use the SSD as boot drive or for a few apps which you want load quickly .. now don't tell me your mobo has only 1 or 2 sata ports



No sir actualy it's for laptop that's why I'm searching for msata


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2013)

it's about the time you are telling this  anyway, look around for Crucial M4 64GB msata SSD selling at ~6k .


----------



## ariftwister (May 4, 2013)

Can anyone point me where can I get msata 64gb ssd in Chennai..
I checked few shops they all are saying about ssd only.. Am I doing anything wrong??
Is there any other name for msata ssd?


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2013)

if you prefer online you can get it from here :
Crucial M4 mSATA 64GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (CT064M4SSD3)


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

64GB @ 6K, not much VFM i guess


----------



## ariftwister (May 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you prefer online you can get it from here :
> Crucial M4 mSATA 64GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (CT064M4SSD3)



I'm living in a rural area, so they won't ship it to my address, once in a while I visit Chennai so I want to buy in Chennai itself..

Can anyone from Chennai help me to the right shop?


----------



## ariftwister (May 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 64GB @ 6K, not much VFM i guess



Does all msata ssd are not VFM or this 64gb @ 6k not VFM?


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2013)

sorry, i mixed it up...


----------



## ariftwister (May 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> sorry, i mixed it up...



No worries.. Just clear it up


----------

